
European Investment Bank to phase out fossil fuels financing - nickserv
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/nov/15/european-investment-bank-to-phase-out-fossil-fuels-financing
======
perfunctory
> the EIB’s pledge includes loopholes that could still lock European countries
> into decades of dependence on fossil fuels. The EIB will continue to support
> any project added to the EU’s “projects of common interest” list before
> 2022. At present, more than 50 gas projects could be eligible.

Sigh.

